# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Verplaatst middenrif

## Filouke

Mijn ma is sinds 4 nov 2008 geopereerd aan haar hartklep met heel goed resultaat, alleen is tijdens de operatie haar middenrif (diafragma) aan de rechterkant omhoog geschoven, met tot op vandaag ernstige maag en darmklachten, futloos, misselijkheid en moeite om te zitten of liggen, tenzij de romp kaarsrecht wordt gehouden. Eten gaat heel moeizaam met kort na de maaltijd maag - en darmklachten. Weet iemand mij te vertellen wat er hieraan kan gedaan worden? Ze is heel erg verzwakt en is nog veel zieker dan voor haar hartoperatie. Alvast bedankt. Mieke

----------

